# Shimano Sedona 1500 - Worth Repairing?



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had a Sedona 1500 for about 4 years. It's getting a bit worse for wear with the internals getting pretty stiff. I opened it up yesterday and after some effort managed to get the bearing off the shaft. It seems pretty jammed up. I was unable to get the main gear off the handle shaft however, which stopped me dismantling the rest and giving it a full clean.

Is it worth sending off for repair, or is it simply time?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The issue is that I wouldn't replace it with another Sedona. I think I'd get a Stradic FI 1000 ($150) or even a CI4 1000 ($200). Is the extra $50 worth the money?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Short answer, definately...


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

4 years for a Sedona is great. She served you well and now its time to splurge. Even a newer Sienna would be worth the $50, or just get the Stradic. Great reels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Most of the lower end Shmianos are easy to service, which is great.

Has the reel been dunked? Is the bearing rusted or just gummed up? If it is not rusted you can clear it out and regrease it. 
For the price of a new Sedona, it is not worth the cost of a service and parts if it is out of warranty.

If the bearings are rusted, you can also drop in some generic bearings if you get the right size ones.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

So it looks like ....

Take the opportunity to buy a new reel.
Make it a Stradic CI4 1000.
Once I have said reel, see if I can repair the old Sedona myself .... a hammer may be necessary but who cares.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSFc0JEAAD3fgAAQcIfkAi4iGAo/7/+wMAEGGiJiUz1TybVPSZA0bU0AZPUwiamaIAA0AAAAGp6BSntU9PJpQ002kaYgPKabeaMNgiHOB3Tl3b0ywj/on+h4SRuH6IjS4sQGniim3Gggg0IKKFsmqbaq2pGp8bXSjrDJVus3Q1BWx5Wys+EGD/LS/iw9ZGR6e6BRQRCjhwzH1pyjkc5q+12OJ3EXMGZW+S5Bu0wTr7Heux2nmFrXQ6sIvu2BB/rNUeAatx5rk6T8PELKYAtbK2UYy5v3sL6YYVJKGEhlAR0tesoZHldRBOYKOdVCbbYfYbfKri4N01pWVMRXHuHUX1rgMyRCDLnjtKjoIEpuYAxxSIWEg3wQlOomlfCJ0GC37RgG7C7kinChIEK5oSI=


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Now I can't buy anything else you buggers :lol: .

Why do they call it a freashwater reel? Surely it's design to be corrosion proof.

Is it just the body that's carbon fibre, or is it also the important stuff inside?

Does it come with a spare spool?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYtR45oAAC5fgAAQUIdgAD0BGAA/59+gMAEVWqGhJ6BMp5TaJiAZMg1PUwqfpQAPUPQQ9TQGp5TRpqnqHpAAAA8gQT4zuuK2jzgEzN1WiBfWxkfF70VpFS/6OZL3fZE9Mt95xqj3jHJjKSDa4CLHLpDQ7yzRAczA2vhbRht0DIXcVbfarCKKJynaY3GfXBNZWJVeEQogY5xHBwavGot8QLLjC04r78CrUTvFA4IKZ3HyZH6S28pUxA5ZCl4cE5trC3HAFmMtfOph6GYScpAyPVhFc9dqzPlREoj9jeKOwEF7A6qbaTkYlWpcuQrnTzCG4wzGMD6r9BlV2QBi4nBFmq1Gaqk1QLGTmVggyHLX+aQcpOP+LuSKcKEhFqPHNA==


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Pity about no spare spool. I find that really handy.

I think it's the aluminium that corroded inside the sedona. I'd know if I could pull it apart.

Now if I can just track one down for less than $200 to my door.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ1IQVsAAJJfgAAQVef/8q3n3Aq////gQAIKdWnbWCVNCaU9T1P0o2UGaEZNND1Hoj0epMjaaQBog0AIo0xGmmgADIANNGjQJVP1TaIammiPSAGmmQGRhMQ0BjUEogQKeU9TeSQNAeoG1A0aGmmjTQTaPR6S0uUr+i50+UnuugtTYWpHsXVJxW5vNHtPBjWka8KbmM2ffMFuRVdpIQvr9M01Edz9es6SlgOEKQtMdluAoiLas3bW9HGZxfKjIWONUg+ExtMz8qIYKGMv44hpcZTtMRWcCVVwhUWe4jKWkGtK5eUxGk1TkuRryLNJAhXeXpMXXF6UxWhk6zD2m04VObYXsO88KZfBnlI9shSWGrWYDsP0WjuE0DGWJElpnYPnzlCzQIlO47LC8UHsrzMBO441VTLS5wtRpIO3+w9NGFBMh1ZhRmMbuaWJmfcWmNZUkFB4Nwe3fYL7tipmanUKEhhC/hLBWthS1h/sIHC2Gjb4IFaEZy2ggzEFwpaRCJkTUrh9esYxNnI8a5b57xTGSjWf1NMF4hS5pnGRIWLUkJkwJPrHSQpOR1wTOGGEOE/SN2iRARMVJk3TLOQOPmcLSzg0BhguPS5zBbbEMEReMwcVUPKKmhG95YbxmCuWZmWqqwrNhY4jJpFZkl02vnibrZ1GkUaDUF3rvwux1xTZkFwqHSLJS55oEg5s8UkYqWUTExAIEESDUlKhUDRJyJzsPYsEPK6YPIPsnlglGRUcQ4lIl5WkklNI8r/xdyRThQkJ1IQVsA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ado said:


> Pity about no spare spool. I find that really handy.
> 
> I think it's the aluminium that corroded inside the sedona. I'd know if I could pull it apart.
> 
> Now if I can just track one down for less than $200 to my door.


Re: Spare spool,

Alternative is a Seido, worthy step up from a Sedona to mid range Shimano, comes with spare (colour coded differently, handy) and well under $200. Had one 1000, sold it, shouldn't have...

http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/pro ... -1000.html


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

paffoh said:


> Alternative is a Seido, worthy step up from a Sedona to mid range Shimano


I already own a Stradic 2500FI Paff. Unfortunately that means I can't step back. You know what it's like.



RedPhoenix said:


> Now if I can just track one down for less than $200 to my door.
> 
> Are you sure you want to click?


I saw these Red, but skimmed over as others with 'free postage, only ship to Canada and Europe. The fine print on this looks great. I'll see if I can track down the Aussie mob first. I have to wait until Friday when I pay myself.

Thanks for all the advice peoples.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

And so it is done.

Stradic Ci4F 1000 for $200 from Big Al's in Pennant Hills, plus $15 postage. I may have got it a bit cheaper from the US, but I'd prefer to support a local for the small amount extra. You can also get all the models up to 4000 for the same price, this month only.

http://www.bigalsfishing.com.au/specials.html

That allowed me to be a bit more brutal with the Sedona. I still couldn't get the main gear off the shaft, but I got the bearing working. It's almost as smooth as when I bought it. It will be my light ocean reel (8lb), leaving the Ci4 for estuary and freshwater (4lb).

Now I just need a PLB. Am I right in assuming the GME 406G is about the best around? That one is defintely an Ebay job as its around $425 to $436 on Ebay (from Australia) or $575 to $625 in the shops (even the discount stores).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I got concerned because it appears under frashwater reel categories in many on-line shops in the US and has won a myriad of awards in the freshwater reel category. See the example below.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Stradic_CI4_Spinning_Reel/descpage-SSCMG.html

I'm now guessing it's more to do with a size category than corrosion.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfOcaegAAEBfgAAQUOXlArqnVAo///+wMADagQk000NATJpgEwTE9EwJjDQ00ANAAaAAGQ0DU9TQTImFPU9IA2ptT1DxRo81NR/mVqqX29efHlBzOuiw0HXE6nb9bcn9Mt18ErVNBrELkRcoJMKEIpOZl4C/5a/uyj/hNg2CQUB7SClo+m2KzYATE4fAKYEHMVoMSGPBxwpocFY+OVrHHoPZd5D2klebgNzykvmIw6RynjNg1gOoihVyI0TIR4BFtpRQlou0Wvv3zqLiiy8Muo9xPs510oCzjKnhpJEiZxWipHZGAtorD6gvyc0QiIBVhR9jdxuvsjSkLjTP/i7kinChIec409A=


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> The MT410G is a PLB, whereas the 406G is a epirb.


Ooops. Yea. That's the one. 

Good to hear you haven't had the opportunity to test it. Good reports from those who have. Do you find it a bit big for the pocket of your PDF or is it OK?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ6eq3gAAEtfgAAQUIXyiqXq0Cq///+wMAEyM0NTInpJo2kaNAND0mhphDQaDVPETygEPUAA0AANDQNT0RNBHpGIZNAAAAA/OCMAggIWetx2HKlqGNoLyl/5Z1l1NO+MkR/RfMdKr3WpXsKG1lcQMUvqeJyXfFjqWoRUY11pBZdt5L0HzOhpY59ofyJ55jNdwIxz1udVRPY/Uda6aTB2b1qYNlR7XSOlmriUivHGFdBQMtgHthlPagWoPqUYrNvVnCNoYhGiHdi7FgQDKv0ovjSBL24Fo4eRdFD8jkziUD6iixrbMYEIYVEFctod4hBzYFkQIFyjSsTLpsFnwtWjEHpaiVPQPVyNVyKpaopeZyzlfqmEwigl46AQMAeJroPoSFhqtkBtRXXMkQgI77BLtRxjDgVnMEkdSkQgxm4xIVYlZJFKEABIFD2F7RTBI/wSmOQkVzvVkv8XckU4UJCenqt4


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It would like four times the size against my chest :lol: .

Its a good point to have it on the outside of the PFD now I think of it. Fumbling a zipper open while injured in a big sea may defeat the purpose. It will defintely be attached to me though. I figure if I'm with the kayak then I'm unlikely to need to set it off.


----------

